# Peacock Bass



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

I was thinking about starting a new community or attempt one......I was trying for a managunese and a oscar and a greenterror and a jack dempsey

Would a peacock bass fit in or any kind of common bass (size wise ofcourse and i know they get huge

and yes i need an awful large tank......also what is the requirement for peacock basses

Thank you


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

peacock bass are pretty aggressive eaters. they also grow incredibly fast even when compared to a oscar. the biggest concern with that mix in my opinion is anything placed in the tank with a peacock bass will become food size within a couple months if your growing them out together like you most likely would have to. peacock bass will try to eat just about anything that moves that is their size or smaller. and if the other fish are too much larger then the peacocks that will cause a issue too.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

AS fan said:


> peacock bass are pretty aggressive eaters. they also grow incredibly fast even when compared to a oscar. the biggest concern with that mix in my opinion is anything placed in the tank with a peacock bass will become food size within a couple months if your growing them out together like you most likely would have to. peacock bass will try to eat just about anything that moves that is their size or smaller. and if the other fish are too much larger then the peacocks that will cause a issue too.


Yep I have to agree

I'm not sure on the size of your set up but one of my buddies had three of these guys in with a redtail cat. Redtails grow VERY quick, so they made out to be decent tank mates. I wouldnt keep the fish you named off with the peacocks.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah thats kinda what i though but i was hoping i was wrong......any other cool suggestions?

I heard wolf fish are cool but i honestly know little about them


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

andymellon4 said:


> yeah thats kinda what i though but i was hoping i was wrong......any other cool suggestions?
> 
> I heard wolf fish are cool but i honestly know little about them


I posted a neat predatory video of peacock bass a while ago. Let me see if I can dig it up....


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

andymellon4 said:


> yeah thats kinda what i though but i was hoping i was wrong......any other cool suggestions?
> 
> I heard wolf fish are cool but i honestly know little about them


Are you trying to find fish to put in with the ones you named above? Wolf fish cant be put with these guys either, wolf fish will most likely eat them within time, but I have seen it done before in a large tank. What size tank do you have?


----------



## wrenchaholic (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a 14 inch butterfly peacock i caught when it was small at a local lake. over the 4 years ive had it, not any store bought fish survive without being eaten or stressed to death by the peacock. a few large bottom fish made it and a few larger cichlids like oscars and jags and devils.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ thats awesome
peacocks are really amazing cichlids. pretty much any bass holds true to this rule of thumb. "if it fits in my mouth, its dinner"

and as stated above the peacocks really grow fast. so even if purchased at a similar size as other fish it can and will outgrow them and over take the tank. but for those of us who manage to keep one...what a great predator to own. truly a perfect fish in my opinion.


----------

